# In need of advice =]



## syb (15 Dec 2004)

Hey all,
I started the pilot recrutment process about an year and a half, and finally got the call yesterday =] they're offering me a pilot forming starting next January. I have 2 days to give'em an answer (friday). So basically, I'm wondering if there is any active pilot here on the forums I could have a chat with, I have a lot of questions about the formation process, its delays and all kind of other things I wont be aware of until I sign the contract.
thanks


----------



## Inch (15 Dec 2004)

Fire away amigo.


----------



## syb (16 Dec 2004)

alright, here we go,
is there a lot of delays in the formations, or is the formation unlike the recrutment process is pretty much straightfoward?
how are the job opportunities if I decide to leave the army after my 9 years contract?
if for some reason, after one year of training I realize flying isnt for me, is there a way to leave the military w/out problem?
and finally, something I always wondered, why is there such a pilot shortage in the forces?


----------



## Bograt (16 Dec 2004)

syb said:
			
		

> why is there such a pilot shortage in the forces?



Inch isn't _that_ short.  ;D

I am not a pilot, but I play one on the internet. I'll try and answer some of these questions before Zoomie and Inch flaunt their wings.

First, I do not understand the "formation" term you are using. I am assuming that perhaps it is something lost in translation (French is your first language?)
It probably will take 3-4 years to get your wings. If you leave after your 9 years, you probably could get a civi job flying- or make candles in your basement. If for some reason you want to quit, I'm sure they will cut you loose- If however you want to quit after getting your wings be prepared to pay for your training.

The reason why we have a shortage of pilots is partly due to FRP (Force Reduction Program) 10 years ago. A lot of drivers left the military for the civi world. Recruitment numbers are low all over the military, and pilots are no exception. There are a number of things that immediately eliminate people:

Eyes
Lungs
Heart
Height
Drug Use
Interview
CFAT
University Degree
Air Crew Selection

If you can jump through all those hoops, then you have to make it through training. So, if they have offered you a spot, congrats- your a 0.01% the way there!  ;D

I hope to see you in St. Jean in Jan.


----------



## Inch (16 Dec 2004)

syb said:
			
		

> alright, here we go,
> is there a lot of delays in the formations, or is the formation unlike the recrutment process is pretty much straightfoward?
> how are the job opportunities if I decide to leave the army after my 9 years contract?
> if for some reason, after one year of training I realize flying isnt for me, is there a way to leave the military w/out problem?
> and finally, something I always wondered, why is there such a pilot shortage in the forces?



Bograt did pretty good answering your questions, so I'll just add a bit.

Bog, formation is training, you're right, lost in translation, but now you know. Trust me, you'll meet your fair share of Francos and be told to do quite a few things that you have no idea what they are, but keep a good sense of humour about it, it makes for some of the best memories.  

syb, there will be delays, it's hard to tell where you'll encounter them since it's not a continuous flow, there's peaks and valleys to the system. I waited almost 2 years to start training in Moose Jaw, now I hear the wait is for Primary flight training (PFT) in Portage, then it's about 6 months waiting for Moose Jaw. While you're waiting, I'd suggest you make the most of your time, get some courses done so you don't have to do them later. You'll find out what I'm talking about, you won't be too bored, trust me.

Job opportunities are good afterwards, there's lots of pilot jobs out there and the military gives some very good training. Once you get your wings however, you're on restricted release for 7 years. Meaning pretty much that you're not leaving until those 7 years are complete. Up until you get your wings, you're pretty much free to go. Your release could be completed in 6 months. If you fail pilot training, you'll be offered another trade in the military, or you can release. If you leave prior to getting your wings, don't expect them to do you any favours. It's a real strain on the system for people to be costing the military $4500 per hour of flying only to find out that you don't like it. You'll know by the time you finish PFT whether or not you like flying.

I'll leave the pilot shortage since I like Bograt's explanation. The CF is hurting everywhere, good economies do that to the military.

As for whether or not you should accept the offer, well, there's more than a few people that would trade you for the opportunity to be a pilot. I say go for it, I love every day that I go to work. Good luck.

Cheers


----------



## aesop081 (16 Dec 2004)

Inch said:
			
		

> Bograt did pretty good answering your questions, so I'll just add a bit.



....and he managed to do it without his trademark smart ass comments too !!!!

Come to think of there was the "flaunt their wings" comment........

(sorry bograt, had to say it)


----------



## Meridian (16 Dec 2004)

I appreciated the flaunt their wings comment. 

As they all said, plenty of people who would love to be in your space. Big on you for asking the questions before you sign and take that spot away from someone else.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Dec 2004)

Meridian said:
			
		

> I appreciated the flaunt their wings comment.
> 
> As they all said, plenty of people who would love to be in your space. Big on you for asking the questions before you sign and take that spot away from someone else.



Bograt knows what i meant by that.......inside joke !!


----------



## Bograt (16 Dec 2004)

Aesop,

I would like to point out a couple of fallacies from your earlier post.


> ....and he managed to do it without his trademark smart *** comments too !!!!



Let me draw your attention to the following comments.



> Inch isn't that short.





> before Zoomie and Inch flaunt their wings.






> you probably could get a civi job flying- or make candles in your basement





> if they have offered you a spot, congrats- your a 0.01% the way there



Four, count them four smart *** remarks, and if you count this post it is five, five smart *** remarks... HAHAHAHAHA



AESOP, you get word yet whether your going east or west?


----------



## aesop081 (16 Dec 2004)

Well, i was trying to give you the benefit of the doubt but if you want to be like that !

No , i don't know yet , should be told at the end of next mont.......so says the school CWO !!!

As for smart ass remarks goes...i get my wings before you do.......haha


----------



## Bograt (16 Dec 2004)

You deserve them. Go on ya. 

I guess you know whether its Sea Kings and not Greyhounds?


----------



## Guest (16 Dec 2004)

reading the above posts on drug use, do they deny for any previous drug use or are there specific drugs and timeframes involved?


----------



## Bograt (16 Dec 2004)

Hallucinogenics
Anti-depressants
these are two I know about. There are probably other categories as well. As for #1, they have tendancy to come back turing high g or with O2. As for #2, it probably has to due with "mental stability." (I might be speaking out of my but on point #2)

Cheers,


----------



## syb (16 Dec 2004)

Hey thanks all for the input =]
I wouldnt have hesitate about 6 months ago, but since , I've been left in the dark as where my 'candidature' was at until about 5 days ago. So I made a move in another direction, another career. Thinking the army wouldn't work out. This is basically why I have a huge dilemna right now.
anyway, thansk again for the input, I really appreciate.

"As they all said, plenty of people who would love to be in your space. Big on you for asking the questions before you sign and take that spot away from someone else."

I'm not sure what you mean, but I'm trying to take the best decision so I dont spend the forces resources/money for nothing, as well as my time.


----------



## mbhabfan (16 Dec 2004)

I wish I was in your shoes....nuf said


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (6 Jan 2005)

mbhabfan, 

That is exactly what I was thinking while I was reading his initial post. 

Keep pluggin' away buddy!   ;D


----------

